

Beta Testers needed for Friends With Guns - pseudometa
http://www.friendswithguns.com

======
bsmith
Interesting. One of my friends had a similar idea, except you had to aim the
missiles by point your phone in the right geographical direction, and then
choosing the power/angle of the shot. In his idea, there were no shields—the
game was purely offensive: the closer your virtual 'missile' lands to your
enemy's present location, the more points you are awarded.

~~~
pseudometa
The original idea wasn't too far from that... but obviously the amount of
distance between you and another player drastically changes the game. The 'ah-
ha' moment was automatically targeting the other player's last known location.
Doing this means you don't need a level of abstraction for targeting, and it
nuetralizes distance. It's the same game if someone is in the same building as
you, or 3000 miles away. Granted timezones do factor in at some point. :)

